# Trick Riding VS Vaulting



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi all! 

When I was a little girl, I did a bit of vaulting. The other day, when I told this to a friend, she asked if it was the same as trick riding. I told her it wasn't, but that got me thinking about comparing the two. I know that they are definitely not the same, so its a bit like comparing say the hunters to the jumpers, where although in both you jump, the style is vey different . 

So... which discipline do you prefer? Trick riding or vaulting?


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I don't know much about either, so I'd love to hear of people's experiences! Following


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Both take a lot of skill. 

Vaulting wasn't around when I was youthful enough to do it only time something similar was seen was in a circus, trick riding was confined to cowboy films and circus.

I would see something in a film and decided to try it. Never crossed my mind that the riders had practised and trained for years! I could hang off the saddle (English saddle I would hook my heel onto the opposite side amd hang down) I only once mastered. Going from one side of the horse from the saddle, under its neck and back into the saddle. 
I was practically unbeatable in the Gretna Green race where one rider would gallop down and pick up their partner at the other end and the two would charge back together on the same horse. My partner would charge down and turn, at the same time put their left arm down, I would grab it and swing up behind, the pony we used never stopped cantering.


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

Would the difference be that vaulting is done on a lunge line and trick riding isn't? Curious as well.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Trick riding is far faster and risky, vaulting is judged on athletic and artistic ability. Most of the competitors vaulting have gymnastic backgrounds.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Trick riding is usually done at the gallop. Vaulting is done on the lunge line, and is more closely related to gymnastics.

Comparing the two is kind of like comparing reining to dressage


----------

